# Chromium HTML5 video freezing



## liblit (May 25, 2014)

Only I think the most recent two releases, however HTML5 frames are freezing for approx. 30 seconds (or more), although audio is working fine (watching a video consists of the audio and snapshots of the screen every 30 seconds or minute or so).

Not sure if this is anything to do with it but an error appeared along with the bug:


```
[69654:796930176:0525/052149:ERROR:gl_surface_glx.cc(412)] GLX 1.3 or later is required.
[69654:796930176:0525/052149:ERROR:gl_surface_x11.cc(56)] GLSurfaceGLX::InitializeOneOff failed.
[69654:796930176:0525/052149:ERROR:gpu_child_thread.cc(132)] Exiting GPU process due to errors during initialization
```
The solution at least one post on the web suggests is an X upgrade (cross-posted to X.Org forum).

{Edit]
The following error has also appeared on the console (i.e., running `startx`, Intel 945GM chipset):

```
(EE) intel(0): Non-contiguous GTT entries: (6295552,0x167ffbe000) vs (131072,0x7f820000)
```

Firefox HTML5 video is running fine.


----------



## cpm@ (May 26, 2014)

Check out the FreeBSD mailing lists from time to time   

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chromium/2014-May/001315.html.


----------

